# No load



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

After installing FreeBSD machine will not boot.
Loading stops. And just out of the raid drive on which you install the system (RAID5).
Before the machine was running Windows 2003



```
...
ada3: Previously was known as ad12
S
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm guessing you upgraded from 8.x to 9.0?

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1277


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

No. I installed the first!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

Please post the full errors you're getting. We'd also like to know what FreeBSD version and architecture. Some information about your hardware would be nice too.


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you think the kernel 9.0 does not find a disk from the raid?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

Dozent said:
			
		

> Do you think the kernel 9.0 does not find a disk from the raid?



I can't tell because I can't see what's on your screen!

I also have no clue what hardware you have. I'm good but I'm not clairvoyant.


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

Processor Intel E5410-64 bit
Raid consists of four disks SATA Hitachi HDP725025GLA380

The error messages do not. Loading stops. The last thing pishit this:


```
ada3: Previously was known as ad12
S
```

What data do you need?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

RAID Controller? Brand/Type/Model? Mainboard? Version of FreeBSD? For what architecture?

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/freebsd1.jpg/


----------



## Dozent (Mar 6, 2012)

Matrix Storage Manager option ROM v 7.6.0.1011 ICH9R wRAID5.

Sorry, I propose to continue the discussion tomorrow. There is no time..


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

Configure the disks as JBOD. If you want RAID I recommend using ZFS or gmirror(8)/graid(8).


----------



## Dozent (Mar 7, 2012)

You offer to format the disks as ZFS?
Is it possible to work with Raid5?
I deleted the array and created. The system only allows me to create a RAID1, RAID5, RAID10


----------



## razrx (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe what SirDice means is to configure your Matrix Storage Manager for JBOD and then hand your disks over to zfs(8)() or gmirror(8)()/graid(8)().


----------



## kpa (Mar 7, 2012)

Best option would be setting the serial ATA controller to ACHI mode in the BIOS setting so you don't have to muck with the RAID BIOS at all.


----------



## Dozent (Mar 7, 2012)

If I understand correctly, I have to remove the Raid format disks as zfs and create a new array?

I do not understand why the disk falls off after the OS installation.
Owned and one on which the system.

description of the machine
http://www.alex-service.ru/Local_calc/ei24_calc.html

or

http://www.trinitygroup.ru/products/server/trinity/mr/e240sq-m3

I have read the documents the server name Trinity Entry Level.

Help please! I want to install FreeBSD!


----------

